# Travelling to France this week - May 2022



## Kid Charlemagne

So my next trip to France is next week, and I wanted to ask folks here what the current situation is (Covid, etc). It looks like the pass sanitaire is no longer required except in places like hospitals, which I certainly hope will not be an issue. What's the general rule for masking (both official and reality on the ground)? Anything else I should be aware of?

I'm flying into Toulouse, renting a car, and will be exploring Carcassonne and throughout the Aude. Trip is partly scouting future retirement locations, but also general tourism and especially photography.

I think I'm all set in terms of the requirements to get in/out of the country.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Masking is pretty much a dead dodo at the moment, though masks are still required on some forms of public transportation - medium to long range trains, I think it is. And plenty of people are still wearing masks in local public transit, though that may be pretty much personal choice these days.

Nothing required in grocery stores, shopping malls and other shops, though here in the Paris area, you'll find maybe 20 to 25% of the customers and some staff still wearing masks (or for the staff, wearing the masks around their necks - apparently to pull the mask up when dealing directly with masked customers - kind of a courtesy I think). Pharmacies still seem to require everyone to mask up - certainly our local one does. Makes sense given that the pharmacies' best customers are sick people, and the pharmacies are still doing Covid tests and giving vaccinations.

One thing to be aware of is that certain health officials are predicting a summer surge in cases due to a couple new variants that are spreading through Europe. Though no predictions of increased hospitalizations or deaths. (Deaths per day have been hanging steady for quite some time now.)


----------



## BackinFrance

I went to my local pharmacy the other day and masks were not required. The pharmacy staff were not wearing them either, but they were behind plexiglass and precautions were in place for Covid proof use of credit cards and the Carte Vitale.


----------



## Befuddled

In my little corner of Brittany masks are becoming a rarity. My pharmacy, doctor, and the local medical lab all require masks on entry. Shops and supermarkets are pretty light on masks recently, and generally in public spaces we are often the only ones still wearing one and I carry a small bottle of gel and use it after touching anything like shopping carts, etc. 
I answered the door to someone last weekend, I assume he was going to ask directions or something but he was unmasked and immediately advanced to within 18cm of my face to ask. I moved back and held up both hands to indicate he should back off and he happily said "It's OK, I've had my vaccination". I don't think he cared much for my Anglo-Saxon response just before slamming the door in his face.


----------



## ccm47

I've had to "do the rounds" in Lot-et-Garonne over the last week. Many fewer people have been wearing masks in shops etc.but:the hospital wanted my pass + a mask, the chemist a mask and the vet "strongly advised' wearing one. I believe all public transport and waiting areas such as concourses still require them too.
Personally I err on the side of caution and have a mask to hand: if it's crowded: on it goes. I also use the shop gels on entering.


----------



## BackinFrance

Olivier Véran has annonced that masks will no longer be required on public transport from Monday.

Note also that you can visit someone in hospital if you have a pass sanitaire, ie a negative test. I did not know that and most of my friends and family didn't know it either.


----------



## Kid Charlemagne

It sounds like its largely the same as it is here in Chicago. I'll definitely be keeping a mask on me just in case and wearing it where it seems appropriate. I'll share some photos when I get back


----------



## RayRay

I'm north of Toulouse a ways. We received our 2nd booster shot a week ago at a pharmacy about 15 km down the road. There's a sign on the door that masks are required. The staff was masked. There are fresh marks on the floor at the appropriate distances from the cashiers. The same is true in the medical building in our village that now houses all 
the doctors, nurses, kinesthesiologists, etc. Masks are required. They are the stand outs, though. Everywhere else, no precautions are required.

Best of luck with your visit. Carcassone should be thick with tourists by the time you arrive.

Ray


----------

